# CONFIG_TIMER_STATS = Kernel Panic

## canduc17

Ho tirato sù da due giorni una gentoo nuova di zecca sul mio laptop Dell Inspiron 1520 con Intel core2 duo (tutto x86_64).

Per rifinire la gestione energetica sono approdato a questo howto.

Ho installato powertop, solo che al primo lancio mi diceva che mancava nel kernel

```
Kernel hacking ---> Kernel debugging ---> Collect kernel timers statistics
```

Perfetto, vado in /usr/src/linux faccio make menuconfig, seleziono quella voce, ricompilo e riavvio.

Il delirio!

Quando ho riavviato è sembrato partire tutto normalmente...poi a metà del caricamento degli init script ho cominciato a vedere dei gran codici esadecimali, inframezzati da righe di errore...tipo:

```
...ndiswrapper:KeInsertQueueDpc...

Kernel Panic - not syncing: Aiee, killing interrupt handler!
```

Non riesco a riproporvi tutto perchè non sò come copiarlo...anzi, non và neanche Shift+Pgup, così non riesco a vedere qual'è l'evento scatenante...

Ma il vero problema è che riavviando con la vecchia immagine del kernel (senza quell'opzione abilitata) lo fà lo stesso!

O meglio lo fà ogni tanto: una volta parte normalmente, una volta kernel panic e così via...

Una cosa che mi dà da pensare quando avvio la macchina è il messaggio:

```
Filesystem is NOT clean
```

, quando viene analizzata la partizione / (20 GB, reiserfs).

Cheffaccio?

----------

## Kernel78

non mi è chiara una cosa: si blocca qualcosa o vedi solo delle informazioni in più ?

----------

## canduc17

Parte il caricamento normale degli init script, poi a un certo punto vedo scorrere un mare di roba (codici esadecimali e quant'altro) e poi si blocca sul messaggio di kernel panic...

Dimenticavo: uso gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r4 a 64 bit.

C'è un modo per ripulire il filesystem (se può essere un problema)?

----------

## flocchini

io investirei un'oretta per un memtest e un test sull'hdd, per evitare di buttare eventualmente tempo causa hardware difettoso. Visto il caso con il quale sembra presentarsi l'anomalia non sarebbe cosi' strano

----------

## canduc17

Come si fà? Con un livecd?

Mi puoi dare istruzioni precise?

----------

## Dun

Le ultime live, a tempo di boot, permettono di lanciare memtest.

F1 per le opzioni disponibili -> memtest86 se ricordo bene.

Cya!

----------

## canduc17

e per il disco?

----------

## Dun

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> e per il disco?

 

Dipende dal FS. Cmq boota sempre la live e da la fai il fsck del caso (partizione montata in ro).

Cya!

----------

## flocchini

no no non solo fs, proprio il disco. Usa ultimatebootcd (free, trovi su google), booti da li' e hai un menu con tutte le utils diagnostiche, non puo' mancarti  :Wink: 

----------

## canduc17

Ho fatto memtest e nono ci sono problemi.

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> Usa ultimatebootcd...

 Sì, bella...ma ha 200 opzioni, quale cacchio uso???

Ne ho provata una che mi sembrava adatta e mi voleva installare della roba!

Cazzo, qualcosa di più semplice?

E poi andava tutto bene fino ad un secondo prima, possibile che succeda un casino così abilitando un'opzione del cavolo nel kernel?

Adesso con l'immagine vecchia del kernel sembra che parta sempre, però non mi riconosce più il mouse USB sia se accendo il pc avendolo già collegato, sia, collegandolo dopo il boot...è incredibile!

----------

## flocchini

no scusa dimmi cosa ha di difficile ultimatebootcd... fai il boot, vai dentro hdd tools , diagnostic tools e scegli il tool in base alla marca delll'hdd... Mi rifiuto di pensare che per uno che sa gentoo sia difficile il menu di ultimatebootcd

In ogni caso non ho detto che "e' quello", ho solo pensato che prima di perdere tempo a controllare i lsoftware in caso di comportamentei strani e' sempre meglio prima escludere un difetto hardware che e' una procedura molto + semplice:p

----------

## canduc17

Altro giro altro regalo: adesso, avviando con l'immagine vecchia del kernel non è partito nulla e, dopo la solita cascata di codici esadecimali, mi ha dato il seguente errore:

```
...

Code : 8b 80 30 01 00 00 3b 82 34 01 00 00 74 04 ff c5 eb b9 f0 ff

RIP [<ffffffff802aea93>] next_tgid+0x63/0x84

  RSP <ffff81007edefe18>

CR2: ffff80ffffffffc0

--[ end trace e03966081764d0b4 ]---

*   udev loading module ricoh_mmc

*   udev loading module firewire_ohc

*   udev loading module sdhci

*   udev loading module nvidia

* Could not lock modprobe button!

* Could not lock modprobe button!

*   udev loading module button

*   udev loading module button    [!!]

* Finalizing udev configuration ...

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x8e on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e00e <keycode>' to make it known.
```

Al riavvio dopo, non è partito, ho solo visto codici esadecimali, senza l'errore riportato qui sopra.

Al riavvio dopo ancora è partito senza problemi, entrato in Gnome come se niente fosse

Preparo i bagagli per Lourdes?

EDIT:

Ho usato Ultimatecdboot-4.1.1 ed ho fatto il test del disco (Seagate) (sia quello corto che quello lungo) e non ha riscontrato errori.

Poi ho provato con il livecd di Gentoo a fare un fsck di /dev/sda2, la partizione di /, e, montata sia in read-only che normalmente nella directory /mnt/penna dà sempre gli stessi messaggi:

```
livecd root # fsck.reiserfs --check /mnt/penna/

reiserfsck 3.6.19 (2003 www.namesys.com)

*************************************************************

** If you are using the latest reiserfsprogs and  it fails **

** please  email bug reports to reiserfs-list@namesys.com, **

** providing  as  much  information  as  possible --  your **

** hardware,  kernel,  patches,  settings,  all reiserfsck **

** messages  (including version),  the reiserfsck logfile, **

** check  the  syslog file  for  any  related information. **

** If you would like advice on using this program, support **

** is available  for $25 at  www.namesys.com/support.html. **

*************************************************************

Will read-only check consistency of the filesystem on /mnt/penna/

Will put log info to 'stdout'

Do you want to run this program?[N/Yes] (note need to type Yes if you do):Yes

bread: Cannot read the block (2): (Is a directory).

reiserfs_open: bread failed reading block 2

bread: Cannot read the block (16): (Is a directory).

reiserfs_open: bread failed reading block 16

reiserfs_open: the reiserfs superblock cannot be found on /mnt/penna/.

Failed to open the filesystem.

If the partition table has not been changed, and the partition is

valid  and  it really  contains  a reiserfs  partition,  then the

superblock  is corrupted and you need to run this utility with

--rebuild-sb.
```

```
livecd root # fsck.reiserfs --check /mnt/penna/ --rebuild-sb

reiserfsck 3.6.19 (2003 www.namesys.com)

*************************************************************

** If you are using the latest reiserfsprogs and  it fails **

** please  email bug reports to reiserfs-list@namesys.com, **

** providing  as  much  information  as  possible --  your **

** hardware,  kernel,  patches,  settings,  all reiserfsck **

** messages  (including version),  the reiserfsck logfile, **

** check  the  syslog file  for  any  related information. **

** If you would like advice on using this program, support **

** is available  for $25 at  www.namesys.com/support.html. **

*************************************************************

Will check superblock and rebuild it if needed

Will put log info to 'stdout'

Do you want to run this program?[N/Yes] (note need to type Yes if you do):Yes

bread: Cannot read the block (2): (Is a directory).

reiserfs_open: bread failed reading block 2

bread: Cannot read the block (16): (Is a directory).

reiserfs_open: bread failed reading block 16

reiserfs_open: the reiserfs superblock cannot be found on /mnt/penna/.

rebuils_sb: cannot open device /mnt/penna/

```

Come posso mettere a posto questo malippo? Spero non ci sia da formattare...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

a leggerla così, sembra che il FS sia un po' a pupazze.

Il dubbio che mi viene è il seguente: con  che livecd hai installato gentoo? Potrebbe essere che il filesystem presenti dei bachi perchè creato con reiserfstools datati .

----------

## flocchini

a naso concordo con deadhead, non riesce manco a trovare il superblock di backup (lungi da me voler scatenare flames, ma io mi sono gia' scottato analogamente con reiserfs e ne sto alla larga :p)

mi sa che l'unica 'e proprio ripartire da 0 visto che l'hw pare sano. Del resto errori di quel tipo e cosi' casuali sono di solito imputabili a parti bassissime della macchina, e non sembra insolito che sia il filesystem

Spera che qualche guru di reiser se ne esca con un comando magico, per conto mio purtroppo la vedo dura

----------

## canduc17

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> con che livecd hai installato gentoo?

 Con il 2007.0 minimal per x86_64.

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> io mi sono gia' scottato analogamente con reiserfs

 Io l'ho sempre usato e non ho mai avuto un problema...

Quindi secondo voi, gran formattone e poi magari per / metto un bell'ext3?

(porca p*****a, porca p*****a, porca p*****a, porca p*****a!!!!!)

----------

## flocchini

ognuno sui fs la pensa come vuole, abbiamo gia' diversi flames a riguardo  :Laughing:  riportavo solo la mia esperienza, vedi tu cosa scegliere, magari e' stato solo un colpo di sfiga clamoroso

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Personalmente, userei un'altro livecd, con reiserfstools + aggiornati. Se poi vuoi cambiare FS, io personalmente consiglio sempre xfs: troverai molta ottima documentazione in giro, anche sul forum (equilibrium ne ha scritta).

----------

## canduc17

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> magari e' stato solo un colpo di sfiga clamoroso

 guarda, ormai non si contano più...

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Personalmente, userei un'altro livecd, con reiserfstools + aggiornati

 Nel senso RIFORMATTERESTI TUTTO utilizzando un altro livecd? Tipo la beta di Gentoo 2008? Ho paura di fare più danni...

Oppure sai come mettere a posto il mio filesystem con un altro livecd?

----------

## canduc17

Quindi?

----------

## flocchini

quindi mi sa che se non e' la ram, non e' il disco e nessuno se ne e' uscito con un magico comando per riparare il tuo reiser mezzo morto, ti tocca riformattare tutto  :Neutral: 

----------

## canduc17

Ok...formatterò e

Userò ext3 per /boot e xfs per / e /home;D'ora in poi eviterò reiserfs come la peste.Grazie a tutti.

Ci sentiamo al prossimo strippo...

----------

